# Setting up my first tank of my own



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all, long time reader first time poster. 

I was just wondering if i could pick your brains about the tank set up i have to make sure i have everything down pat before putting anything alive in there. 

Keeping in mind water is not going to hit this tank for at least 3 weeks

Tank
29 gallon tank 36L x 12W x 18 H 

Heater
150 watt Aquaclear Heater

Filter 
Aquaclear Powerfilter
200 gph

Lighting
36'' hood w/ Aquarium Spectrum Bulb

Live Rock
20 lbs Fiji rock
20 lbs sand substrate

Fish/live stuff
2 firefish
3-4 emerald crabs
2 Choco Chip Starfish
20 black turbo snails


Everything under live rock and fish has not been purchased i've just been looking around my LFS perusing for my favorite looking stuff. Im not particularly cemented to the firefish idea but they seem like a good addition for the begining of a tank as opposed to a tomato clown or something of that sort. 

*Questions
*
I have all the equipment i've listed but is there anything more i'll need? I've thought about a skimmer but whats this about the berlin system of using alot of live rock to handle that?

Do my numbers on snails/crabs/starfish/sand/live rock need fudged up or down?

What is an "Aquarium Spectrum" bulb? i assume its not the full spectrum needed for corals and the like.

How difficult would it be to add more live rock later on?

Thanks for reading and im looking forward to more posts!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome,
i can't help,sorry i'm a fresh water gal at the moment,
i just wanted to say hi,
hopefully one of the salties will be with you soon.


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks willow 

i am planning on having more than 2 fish btw just those to start off then just add slowly over time


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well it sounds like a nice set up,
i can't afford s/w at the moment,and the main real reason
is that i'm a scardie pants.
i will one day take the plunge to the saltie side of life
because i think that they are amazing,
i may consider to slowly buy things,like power heads ,salt mix and stuff,
then all i'll have to get at the end would be the live rock.


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks for the advice i've looked into it a little more but i wanna just double check with the pros before i go and trust whatever the lfs guy says


----------

